# Possible go see... Finally! An App!



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

OHHHH, I'm ready, so ready for my next trail pardner!
I've been looking for months, almost went and tried that nice black TWH... But I have been looking for a nice app for YEARS and decided to hold out.

So what do you think? He's 10, weighs 1250, a ranch and trail horse, supposedly dead broke... But I'll be the judge of that!
What do you think of his pasterns? His hind end needs work, his head is a bit large and coarse (not that I mind), but I love the fact that he's not pink eyed or mussled, all black feet.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

One more coming...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wish these were better shots...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks very usable and athletic


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

It's hard to tell, but -to me- his hooves look pretty underrun/long in the toe. If they are underrun, that can be contributing to the way his pasterns look.

I wish they had photos without the saddle since a saddle can hide allll kinds of saddlefitting nightmares, but I like what I can see of him. He looks sensible and solid, like he'll hold up for years.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Useable and athletic in the top of my list, you know that C, thanks!
Delicate flowers aren't for me 

Wallaby I agree, I'm going to look them over carefully. Hopefully it's the footing...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice and solid and doesn't appear to need a ton of groceries 

Very short back from the looks of it, saddle fit may be tricky.

Good using horse, definitely worth a look if that's what you want.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you just watch out. them athletic Appy's can just goose their way right out from under you, in a heart beat!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

If I was in the market for another horse, I'd try to beat you to him.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

ACK!!! That's what I'm afraid of!
I can't get there until Tuesday, good apps (to my standards) are so terribly hard to find around here, if he is solid he won't last.
I've been looking at his ad for two weeks and am surprised he's still available.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I like him! Hope he is as nice in real life as in pictures. good luck!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

😢 he sold today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> 😢 he sold today.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's too bad. Don't give up, he probably has a brother out there with your name on him & you'll find him.


----------

